# iPhone 3.0 Software



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Was just released and is installing as we speak! woohoo!
50% done!


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

It says their Activation Server is busy... try again later :aargh4:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

yeah, try it again later or in a couple days. their servers are swamped bad since it's just been released today


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

The wife tried to replace the battery in her daughters i phone last night and instead of un-soldering the wires from the pc board, I think she grabbed some lineman's pliers and pulled them out. There's nothing left on the board to soldier them too. Barefoot and in the kitchen comes to mind right about now.....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

just keep trying it. I got in very easy.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

It would have been very easy if she would have un-soldered the wires like the instructions said. Seriously she pulled the wires off the board and there is nothing but a tiny black square to try and solder anything to. If you look at it under a magnifying glass, it looks like 6 or 8 microscopic pins in the middle of the little black square but they seem to be broken off below the surface of the board. I removed the board from the phone thinking I could solder on the back side of the board where the pins come through but it looks like there is a static shield of some kind right on top of where I need to solder. It looks like the phone may be headed to the trash can.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

guess she wont be getting hired at any apple service centers!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Just got my 3.0 update. Everyone can stop worrying now! Hehehe


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i got tethering enabled. its fast!


----------

